# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  udruga obitelji osoba stradalih u prometu

## sorciere

dragi svi, na fb-u je otvorena stranica udruge obitelji osoba stradalih u prometu. molim vas da nas podržite kako tko može. lajkom, prijedlozima, savjetima, iskustvima, radom ili promocijom, a može i kunicama  :Grin:  .



http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Udruga-obitelji-osoba-stradalih-u-prometu/125471080963482

----------


## Peterlin

> dragi svi, na fb-u je otvorena stranica udruge obitelji osoba stradalih u prometu. molim vas da nas podržite kako tko može. lajkom, prijedlozima, savjetima, iskustvima, radom ili promocijom, a može i kunicama  .
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=tn_tnmn#!/pages/Udruga-obitelji-osoba-stradalih-u-prometu/125471080963482


Nisam na fb i ne kanim.... Daj i ovdje napiši taj broj računa!

----------


## baka

Podržavam rad udruge. Upoznata sa nepravednom presudom ubojici Jasminke Č. Prenosim otvoreno pismo roditelja J.Č. i osnivača udruge:

"DA SE NE ZABORAVI!!!!

Mlada Puljanka Jasmina Čelica, vrijedna i perspektivna studentica poslijediplomskog studija, svoj je život tragično završila prije dvije i pol godine. Preminula je nakon što je na nju u Zagrebu, na uglu Zvonimirove i Šulekove, bezobzirno jureći u svom autu Jeep Cherokee , na pješačkom prijelazu naletio Marko Leko. Ubio ju je radeći prometni prekršaj, zaobilazeći drugo vozilo koje je stalo da propusti pješake - zgazio je nedužnu studenticu 'gurajući' se bezobzirno svojim SUV autom preko pješakog prijelaza. Kamo je tako žurio? Tko je taj Marko Leko, osim što je Jasminin ubojica? Marko Leko je sin poduzetnika, više je puta kažnjavan zbog prekršaja u prometu. Kako se dogodila nesreća? Imao je tada Marko Leko 21 god. i projurio je pored ostalih vozila koja su stala kako bi Jasminu propustila na pješačkom prijelazu. Naletio je na nju i odbaci o je dvadeset metara u stranu. DVADESET METARA! 
Zaustavio se tek nakon četrdesetak metara, što ukazuje na preveliku i nedozvoljenu brzinu. 
Mlada Jasmina preminula je od ozljeda nekoliko sati poslije. Marko Leko je nakon uviđaja pušten!!! Čak se tim istim vozilom kojim je ubio Jasminu odmah uputio u daljnju vožnju. 
Što je bilo dalje? 
Od tog dana Jasminin ubojica je slobodan čovjek, koji nije platio niti kunu kazne za ubojstvo, niti je vidio zatvor makar izdaleka!
 Sutkinja Ivančica Cvitanović odredila je kaznu po čl. 272 st .4 KZ - izrekla je kaznu od godinu dana zatvora i tri godine bez vozačke dozvole. Na prvostupanjsku presudu se žalilo i državno odvjetništvo i okrivljenik.
 Nakon 10 mjeseci čekanja, 03.11.2009. na Županijskom sudu u Zagrebu sudsko vijeće u sastavu : Lepa Singer kao predsjednica vijeća i Sonja Brešković- Balent i Lidija Vidjak, kao članova vijeća , uz sudjelovanje više sudske savjetnice Ivane Špehar Janković kao zapisničarke , donijelo je odluku da se uvaži žalba okrivljenog Marka Leka na visinu kazne!? Odlučile su da se kazna od godinu dana zatvora zamijeni uvjetnom kaznom u trajanju od tri (3) godine, uz istovremeno oduzimanje vozačke dozvole. Presuda je čitana u nazočnosti zamjenika Županijskog državnog odvjetnika u Zagrebu Cvjetka Ariha i sada novog branitelja okrivljenika , odvjetnika Milenka Umičevića.
 Kao olakotna okolnost Marku Leku uzeto mu je to što je mlad, (iako se to inače računa samo do 21 god starosti), te da mu je to prvi put. 
PRVI PUTA ŠTO? MARKOVO PRVO UBOJSTVO???
 Znači li to da svi mladi vozači imaju pravo jedanput, prvi put , nekažnjeno nekome oduzeti život? DA SVI SMIJEMO PRVI PUTA UBITI ČOVJEKA PA DOBITI OPOMENU I BITI SLOBODNI I BEZ KAZNE DOK PO DRUGI PUT NE UBIJEMO AUTOM ČOVJEKA??? 
Kakvo je to pravosuđe u Hrvatskoj??? 
Što bi svatko od Vas, ne dao Bog te nesreće i Vama, dao nekome kao kaznu za ubojstvo Vašeg vlastitog djeteta? 
Molimo vas da o ovome upoznate javnost! Zato da se i drugima ne dogodi što i nama.

Ogorčeni Jasminini roditelji
 Sonja i Nebojša Čelica"

----------

